# TV to PC



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a plasma TV from Samsung but it does not support VGA.
Does anybody know of any cheap option to make it possible for me to use this TV with my PC such as a cheap PCI card or a converter?

Chris.


----------



## Matt_1988 (Jan 3, 2009)

best of getting a tv that does have a vga port, you can get a cable that will attatch with the red,white and yellow ports on the on the tv. It is however less tidy and not as good quality, i would recomend getting a tv with vga port


----------



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I had a look earlier for other makes/models and it seems like a better idea to find a TV that has a PC/VGA connection.
But the reason I wanted this particular TV is because it is so cheap, from a reliable producer, Samsung, and it looks so good.

I think the primary use for this will be for playing in HD on PS3 anyway. !
The VGA port would just be a bonus.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

check this post - DVI - HDMI cables - if your comp doesn't have DVI inputs you can get DVI - Dsub (VGA) adapters for around $AU15 from computer stores.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i hook up my tv to my PC via DVI to HDMI.

Many new video cards have HDMI out on them .. so all you need is a hdmi cable.

Newegg has both types of cables for under 20$ .. dont buy at a big box store .. they will charge 50+


----------



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply zulu.

If I bought these two products
VGA Converter to connect directly to the motherboard and;
HDMI to DVI Cable to attach to the converter and then to the TV
Would this work? Or would I be better doing this.

Graphics card
HDMI to DVI cable
And do you have any idea if these would work together?


----------



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also have a cheap surround sound too.
But no connection to use audio from ps3 on there.

I don't want to spend money on a home cinema system complete with DVD player as the ps3 plays all my DVD and Blu-ray anyway.

If I bought
this converter
This Coaxial Audio Cable
And this Optical Audio cable

Would this work?
Even though I'd going to end up with a lot more cables, less money and more effort on my hands.
Or does anybody know a more simple method of doing this?
I also apologise for my compete lack on knowledge on this subject :4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Does your "cheap" system decode dolby digital? If so, your set up should work. I'd see if the converter would plug directly into the "digital in" on the surround sound amp. It looks like it might. Then there's no reason for the regular audio cable. BTW: there's really no difference between an digital audio cable with a RCA plug and an analog cable with the same plug.


----------



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if it does support dolby digital.
I used to have the playtation linked up to the surround sound before I moved them around.
The sound was good enough then.

As for the 'digital in' connection, I don't have that.
These are the connections I have:









Is there any way I could set the sound up, or would I need a newer sound system?
If so, could anybody recommend one?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

If you get a HDMI video card, you can go HDMI for both video and sound


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If those are the only inputs on your system, then you will not get surround sound no matter what you do. Plus, there's no reason to get that converter as it will not do what you want.

Some ideas: does your TV have "Audio Out" plugs? If so you can link them to any of the plugs in the picture. You won't get SS but you'll be able to hook up the hdmi to the TV then from the TV to the amp. Make sure your new video card outputs audio via the hdmi.

You can get a cable attachment for the PS3 (it may even come with one) that will hook to one of the red/white plugs you showed. Again, it will only be stereo but it will send the audio portion of the signal to the amp.


----------



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter too much about it being surround sound, as long as I've got better sound than what is going to come out of the TV.

I've had a look on a few websites but I can't find the attachment you're talking about.
Do you have any idea where I could get one from?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE's a link. You'll use only the red & white connections.


----------



## cl1ffy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help. 
I've found a cheap surround sound system from curry's. £200.
Should solve my problems.


----------

